# Problème installation DockDoctor...



## DarkSide75 (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème : J'ai à plusieurs reprises essayer d'installer DockDoctor mais seuls les ressources de customisation s'installent dans le dossier "Applications"... Aucune traces de l'application elle même ni dans "Applications", ni dans le dock !... Je ne comprends pas... Quelqu'un peut-il me venir en aide ?... Merci d'avance... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Mars 2010)

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu veux dire par "seules les ressources de customisation s'installent". De mémoire, en principe, suite à l'installation, un dossier DockDoctor est créé dans le dossier Applications; en principe, l'application se trouve à l'intérieur de ce dossier. As tu vérifié, ou bien l'application n'est pas présente là non plus?


----------



## DarkSide75 (13 Mars 2010)

J'entends par "ressources de customisation" le dossier "DockDoctor" contenant effectivement les fichiers png servant à customiser le dock mais l'application elle même n'y est pas... Elle est introuvable...


----------



## Aescleah (13 Mars 2010)

Ok je vois. Te souviens-tu où tu as téléchargé l'application? Il semblerait que le fichier proposé sur macupdate, en l'occurrence, soit corrompu.
Peux-tu essayer de le télécharger depuis ce lien?


----------



## DarkSide75 (14 Mars 2010)

Bon... J'ai suivi ton lien mais le résultat est le même... Par ailleurs j'avais aussi essayé via le site de l'éditeur mais idem... C'est à n'y rien comprendre... Y a-t-il un moyen de "décompresser" le fichier d'installation pkg ? Il est peut-être défectueux... J'ai essayé avec Stuff-it mais ça ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## Aescleah (14 Mars 2010)

Je t'ai zippé mon dossier DockCoctor, appli incluse. Tu le trouveras ici. En espérant que ça finisse par fonctionner.


----------

